# Emirates Flight Sale



## MeMeMe86 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey all,

Any ideas when the next emirates flights sale will be? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

They seem to have them every few weeks.

And I've never found a bargain. Even their "sales" prices are still twice as expensive as Qatar or British Airways. 




MeMeMe86 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Any ideas when the next emirates flights sale will be?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

A glorified Ryan Air


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Seems like there is a limited sale on - got an email

* Special Fares to select destinations across the Middle East, Africa, Europe and the Far East. Book until 11th August 2012 for outbound travel between 20th July and 15th August 2012.*


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

I always thought "sale" meant 'money off'....until I saw how Emirates use the word! LOL

Honestly, they may as well not bother. I bought a flight to London back in February for 4800 dhs (work paid). The week after they had a sale for London flights for 4500 dhs. Seriously!

Having said that, I find if you're willing to fly business then a seat for 16,000 dhs on sale for 11,000 dhs may be more worthwhile.


----------

